

Show HN: Tota11y – visualize and diagnose the accessibility issues on the web - prezjordan
http://khan.github.io/tota11y/?ref=hn

======
metaobject
I have terrible vision. One of the things that bothers me (and will cause me
to sometimes hit the back button) is when websites somehow disable pinch-to-
zoom on my iPhone or iPad. I found a hack (sort of) where I create a bookmark
that I call "ZOOM" that runs some JavaScript that allows me to zoom most of
these pages. Sometimes, though, the layout is such that menus or other items
on the page seem to get in the way when I use my ZOOM bookmark.

It's for this reason that I don't use apps created by web pages that host the
web page's content (e.g., the many reddit apps). I have to use a browser so I
can zoom in by a variable amount (depending on the font size, etc). Anyway,
just an opinion regarding web site layout/design from someone who can't see
for shit.

~~~
prezjordan
It is terribly unfortunate (we're not in violation of this, right? Seems like
I can zoom on my phone). But yeah, not sure why folks intentionally disable
zooming. Maybe because there are situation where one may accidentally zoom in
on a sentence and the page author wants to prevent that? Not sure.

~~~
metaobject
No, sorry. I didn't mean to imply your site did this. I was just talking about
a usability/accessibility issue that I frequently encounter.

~~~
prezjordan
Oh no need to apologize - just being extra cautious. Glad you're bringing this
up, hope more front-end folks realize how a seemingly simple change can make
for such a bad experience.

------
mkagenius
I haven't tried it yet.

But judging the contrast ratio is pretty subjective; someone might be
purposefully having a different contrast - like making something less
noticeable than other more important element.

~~~
hlieberman
True - but the numbers used are part of the WCAG standards (WCAG 2.0 1.4.3),
which provide a "good estimate" for the average-case minimums of what is
acceptable.

3:1 - minimum contrast for "large scale" text (18 pt or 14 pt bold, or larger)
4.5:1 - minimum contrast for regular sized text

